# Anyone want to hunt with me?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone care to hunt this field with me?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any King Eiders?


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I call the snow goose...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good, they are finally moving off the golf courses.......


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

PM me if you're serious. I have plenty of gear if needed.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I know a guy that's down


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Only if you will do a face plant in the brown stuff Joel!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I saw those too, the AMEX building off of I215?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I think I saw those too, the AMEX building off of I215?


Yeah they spread all kinds of manure around the AMEX building. I guess I am busted on this one. -BaHa!-


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Why is the camera man fixed on the banded one! :lol: ones!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> Why is the camera man fixed on the banded one! :lol: ones!


There are bands in there? I was just taking pictures of pretty geese.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I did this hunt with you last year. Wasn't really all that fun... :O•-:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't bother shooting the bands, I already called in their numbers and claimed the certificates. Hatched in 2011 and banded at Promontory Point.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I did this hunt with you last year. Wasn't really all that fun... :O•-:


You just have a bad attitude because your heart was broken last year and we made you ride out in a sled. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Don't bother shooting the bands, I already called in their numbers and claimed the certificates. Hatched in 2011 and banded at Promontory Point.


Who cares about the info on the bands. I just want them for my lanyard.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Ha I didn't even notice the bands


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I did this hunt with you last year. Wasn't really all that fun... :O•-:
> ...


I'm all better now. I could even help set up decoys and stuff this time. 

Pick me pick me pick me!!!


----------

